# Lightroom Always on Top



## Weedy (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi All!
I know there are hidden shortcuts etc, that have tripped me up before, but I can't find anything when I search for an answer to this problem:  My Lightroom program will not go 'behind' another window.  It stays on top unless I minimize it.  This just started yesterday, and can't think of anything I did to change it!!  It doesn't matter if it's full screen or partially minimized.  The only way to get it out of the way is to minimize it to the task bar, or close it.

I'm running the latest version of Lightroom (4.3), on a PC with Windows 7 x64 ver 6.1 service pack 1.
Can anyone help!?
Thanks!
Wendy


----------



## Allan Olesen (Dec 31, 2012)

This only happens in full screen mode. Try to press F a few times to cycle through the screen modes.

However, it doesn't happen always when in full screen mode. So there is also some other contributing factor which I haven't figured out. It seems to happen more often when the Import dialog is open.

I agree that it is annoying, and it is not the way full screen is supposed to work.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Allan!
I've actually had happen in non-full screen mode.  By that, I mean that the window for Lightroom is not expanded to cover my entire screen.  Thank you for the suggestion though, as at least right now, it is working properly, after using your idea of cycling through screen modes with the F button!!  I'll make a note of it, and post back if I run into additional problems.
Wendy


----------



## robashcroftwales (Jan 5, 2020)

Sorry to drag this up from the past, but I'm having problems with this. My LR is normally in full-screen mode to cover the entire screen. If I click on another application from the taskbar, such as Chrome or Explorer, it does bring up the application but it is always hidden behind the LR screen which remains on top. If I reduce the size of the screen it makes no difference as you can see in the screen shot below.  I can only gat around the problem by minimising LR then loading the other application required from the taskbar.

I am using LR Classic.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## robashcroftwales (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't understand this - the problem has gone! I did reduce the size of the window (as shown in the screen grab) then unloaded LR. When I reloaded it and returned to full-screen layout it now allows me to select another app (say Explorer) and it put that new window on top of LR - which it wasn't doing before. Is it possible that reducing the window size then putting it back to full mode reset something and cleared the problem?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2020)

Bizarre! Not a clue what happened there!


----------

